
Best Buy releases 50-store closure list - nikunjk
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/14/2949201/best-buy-releases-50-store-closure-list-most-to-be-shuttered-by-may
======
K2h
Does anyone have a link to all the 48 state locations so we can see what
percent of stores are closing by region? This may reveal some underlying
economic health by region.

